# Looking for a campgound with seasonal lots



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

My wife and I just reciently bought a used travel trailer and would like to take the kids camping.We would like to find a campgroung that offers seasonal sites.We have looked at several and like a few of them.I was wondering if any of you might be able to reccomend a campground that is has a clean swim area and that is kid friendly.We have been to a few campgrounds that were very noisey(people up all night) and one that had trash all over the place.I was thinking in the Clare,Cadillac area.Any info. would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Seasonals are a great way to go if you find an area you like and if you camp often. In the long run, the camping rates are cheaper. We did the math and towing the camper back and forth really jacks up the fuel expenses. Plus, it is so nice to arrive and have camp all set up.

I hope you find a nice one. We were on a waiting list for one two years in a row and missed out but did reserve the last spot at another campground that will suit our family interests even more so. I don't have a place to suggest but hope you find what you are looking for.  I'm sure someone can offer some suggestions in that area.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Here's a link to a website for campground searches. There are a few that offer seasonals where you are interested in camping. Most places will let you come check their campground out before committing to a seasonal.

http://www.michcampgrounds.com/index.php?swidth=1280


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Try Brown's Landing in Alabaster. Seasonal rates , water electric sewer and cable on site. 1-989-362-3737


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

This one is not in the area you are looking to go but I stayed at this one last year and it was really nice and they have all kinds of activities for the kids.My daughter had a blast,and it has a campground store(in case you run out of them barley pops )and a private stocked lake/with a nice clean beach area.Here is the link to thier web site, check it out.One good thing is it is close to home.
http://www.geneseeotterlakecampground.com/


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the information guys.I will check out the websites and make a few phone calls.Thanks again...


----------



## Gar Tackle (Apr 9, 2005)

I've camp all over Mich. upper and lower.The family and I were up in Gladwin two years ago and stumbled onto sugar srings . They have a public camp ground and have lots you can buy to build or camp on for as long as you like. They have 1000 acers of water stocked with wall-eye ,bass,crappie, pike and bluegill. The lots run from $1000.00 for lake acc. to $8900.00 for lake front. dock rental is 200.00 per season but you can put your boat in and beach it for the day you just have to take it out at night. I bought two lots side by side heavy woods.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Try www.twinoakscamping.com. They have seasonals and monthly rates of $130 a month which you can't beat. They are located in Wellston.


----------

